# Sasha & Cezar



## Daniel (Apr 18, 2012)

I've uploaded taken some pics with my tiels. Sasha is a normal grey female and Cezar is a pied(I think) male tiel.
Hope you like'em 



























Edit 2012.04.22: One more pic & some videos added .







Cezar & Sasha playing and Cezar also 'singing': http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWTSpjnBzu8
Sasha in the background 'talking' to herself: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0U8CV-zlBg
Cezar & Sasha preening: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl8BQZqzOK8
More preening & playing with eachother: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb5wPNsTAKs
More preening & playing with eachother: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMSQvowSVfA


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What pretty tiels!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are gorgeous!!! They are actually both pied, sasha has light coloured flight feathers making her a pied as well


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Gorgeous pieds you have there


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, they are both beautiful


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You have 2 gorgeous pieds!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Daniel, You've got 2 gorgeous pretty pretty cockatiel girls there


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

I love how their coloring is showing up in your pictures. They're just gorgeous.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 18, 2012)

hanna said:


> Hi Daniel, You've got 2 gorgeous pretty pretty cockatiel girls there


Are you sure they're both girls? I was told that Cezar(the one yellow overall) is a boy.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

It's hard to tell since he's a pied, pied males can keep their tail bars for a long time, your best bet is to use behaviour. Males will whistle, beak bang, and do heart wings, females don't do these.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 18, 2012)

If by beak bang you mean slamming with the beak on the ledge, then I saw Cezar doing it a couple of times. 

By the way, what do you mean by 'heart wings'?
Edit: Never mind, I googled heart wings and no, Cezar isn't doing it.


They are both quite silent actually, but Sasha does most of the whistling.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, beak banging is when a bird taps/bangs his beak on objects, kind of like a woodpecker.

This picture shows heart wings, when a male holds his wings like in the picture and struts around like that, its a courting behaviour.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying Sarah.
At the moment they're still shy. They're eating and playing with mirror toys but they get scared very easy by sharp sounds. When I put my hand in the cage towards them, they don't hiss or byte, they just climb on the cage avoiding me.

And one more question regarding water... how much water do they usually drink?


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Are you sure they're both girls? I was told that Cezar(the one yellow overall) is a boy.


Hi Daniel, yes I am as I noticed both of your darlings feathers underneath the belly and tail got this "pearly" pattern. It is a sign that they are girls.

But id doesn't matter what they are, they both are beautiful and loved and this is the main thing.

It is hard to tell how much water they drink. But if you provide a nice open dish and change the water regularly, also clean the dish every time, they will be happy.
Another thing I am doing : I give them bottled water, not tap water to avoid chlorine intake.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hanna, young cockatiels of both sexes will have tail barring, during their first molt around 6-12 months old the males will lose the tail barring and females will keep it, so you have to be careful in automatically thinking tail bars=female, because if the bird is younger than a year old and/or hasnt molted yet then tail bar sexing doesnt really work.

ALSO male pieds have been known to keep their tail bars longer than males of other mutations, sometimes for years, this makes tail bar sexing pieds hard sometimes, again with pieds tail bars dont always = female. Unless there are any solid( non pied) tail feathers that would indicate male then the best way to sex pieds is by behaviour or DNA sexing.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying this, I really believed this tail barring is a certain sign, so sorry for confusing....please forgive me :blush:


----------



## Daniel (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, if I observe their behavior, the only indication that Cezar might be a boy is the beak bang. Other that that, they're both quite quiet. I only heard Sasha singing/squeaking so far, but I arrive from work around 18:00 hrs and might not hear Cezar singing.

The pet shop worker told us that they are both under a year old and. Regarding their molting, is there any way I can tel if they had their first one? And also at about what age would males do their thing(behave like males)?

Edit: I'll try to see if i can upload a video of them singing and playing later on .


----------



## Daniel (Apr 18, 2012)

I've added some videos and one more pic, they're are also in the first post .

Cezar & Sasha playing and Cezar also 'singing': http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWTSpjnBzu8
Sasha in the background 'talking' to herself: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0U8CV-zlBg
Cezar & Sasha preening: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl8BQZqzOK8
More preening & playing with eachother: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb5wPNsTAKs
More preening & playing with eachother: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMSQvowSVfA


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Adorable vids!! I'd say with sashas vocalizations and the amount of yellow on her face that they are both young males. At least I'd say sasha is definately a boy.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll just have to wait and see... if one of them lays an egg I'll know for sure :lol:.

Anyway, today I made Cezar eat from my hand, he also jumped on my hand and stood there and ate . Sasha is a bit shy, nevertheless I made her eat from me aswell, the only difference being is that she did it through the cage bars... with Cezar it was inside the cage . I think it was because I changed the location of their feeders, because they don't have a lid and when they eat seeds they kinda make a big mess outside the cage. So I now put their food in a little clay bowl on the bottom of the cage('mess' solved ). I think that they were a bit hungry and didn't know why there was no food in the feeders and that's way they accepted to eat from me.

Anyway, they found out where the new food location is, I'll see in the following days if I get them to eat from my hand again .


----------

